# TV-Tipp`s



## Sappeur (28. Juli 2006)

31.07.2006 Mo 23:00 *EinsPlus**Planet Wissen*Wissenschaftsmagazin, 'Faszination ANGELN'01.08.2006 Di 3:00 *EinsPlus**Planet Wissen*Wissenschaftsmagazin, 'Faszination ANGELN'01.08.2006 Di 3:00 *Planet**Best of Seasons*Magazin, 'KarpfenANGELN'02.08.2006 Mi 4:00 *Planet**Best of Seasons*Magazin, 'KarpfenANGELN'02.08.2006 Mi 7:00 *EinsPlus**Planet Wissen*Wissenschaftsmagazin, 'Faszination ANGELN'02.08.2006 Mi 15:00 *S RTL**Camp Lazlo*Zeichentrickserie, 'ANGELN gehen (irgendwie halt) - Jungs sind vom Mars'03.08.2006 Do 5:00 *Planet**Best of Seasons*Magazin, Wiederholung, 'KarpfenANGELN'03.08.2006 Do 11:00 *EinsPlus**Planet Wissen*Wissenschaftsmagazin, 'Faszination ANGELN'04.08.2006 Fr 15:00 *EinsPlus**Planet Wissen*Wissenschaftsmagazin, Wiederholung, 'Faszination ANGELN'06.08.2006 So 2:55 *Planet**Best of Seasons*Magazin, 'Jagen und ANGELN'07.08.2006 Mo 2:05 *AXN**Die Extremisten*Fun- u. Extremsport, 'HochseeANGELN'


----------



## Orti (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: TV-Tipp`s*

@ Sappeur

Besten Dank für die Infos!


----------



## Sappeur (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: TV-Tipp`s*


31.07.2006 Mo 23:00 
*EinsPlus*

*Planet Wissen*
Wissenschaftsmagazin, 'Faszination ANGELN'


01.08.2006 Di 3:00 
*EinsPlus*

*Planet Wissen*
Wissenschaftsmagazin, 'Faszination ANGELN'

01.08.2006 Di 3:00 
*Planet*

*Best of Seasons*
Magazin, 'KarpfenANGELN'


02.08.2006 Mi 4:00 
*Planet*

*Best of Seasons*
Magazin, 'KarpfenANGELN'

02.08.2006 Mi 7:00 
*EinsPlus*

*Planet Wissen*
Wissenschaftsmagazin, 'Faszination ANGELN'

02.08.2006 Mi 15:00 
*S RTL*

*Camp Lazlo*
Zeichentrickserie, 'ANGELN gehen (irgendwie halt) - Jungs sind vom Mars'


03.08.2006 Do 5:00 
*Planet*

*Best of Seasons*
Magazin, Wiederholung, 'KarpfenANGELN'

03.08.2006 Do 11:00 
*EinsPlus*

*Planet Wissen*
Wissenschaftsmagazin, 'Faszination ANGELN'


04.08.2006 Fr 15:00 
*EinsPlus*

*Planet Wissen*
Wissenschaftsmagazin, Wiederholung, 'Faszination ANGELN'


06.08.2006 So 2:55 
*Planet*

*Best of Seasons*
Magazin, 'Jagen und ANGELN'


07.08.2006 Mo 2:05 
*AXN*

*Die Extremisten*
Fun- u. Extremsport, 'HochseeANGELN'

07.08.2006 Mo 3:55 
*Planet*

*Best of Seasons*
Magazin, 'Jagen und ANGELN'







07.08.2006 Mo 18:40 
*AXN*

*Die Extremisten*
Fun- u. Extremsport, 'HochseeANGELN'


08.08.2006 Di 5:00 
*Planet*

*Best of Seasons*
Magazin, Wiederholung, 'Jagen und ANGELN'











13.08.2006 So 2:45 
*Planet*

*Best of Seasons*
Magazin, 'BrandungsANGELN'


----------



## Sappeur (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: TV-Tipp`s*

11.08.2006 Fr 2:45 
*Planet*

*Best of Seasons*
Magazin, 'FeederFISCHEN'



12.08.2006 Sa 3:55 
*Planet*

*Best of Seasons*
Magazin, Wiederholung, 'FeederFISCHEN'


13.08.2006 So 5:00 
*Planet*

*Best of Seasons*
Magazin, 'FeederFISCHEN'

*Best of Seasons*
Planet | Beginn: 11.08.2006 Fr 02:45 | Länge: 75 Minuten | *mehr..*


Feederfischen

Das fachgerechte Anfüttern und Ködern mittels 'Feeder' wird von Dr. Alexander Kölbing erläutert. Angelexperte Max Schiedt zeigt wie man ohne große Mühe die Angelschnur auf der Rolle wechseln kann. Herrliche Aufnahmen der heimischen Tier- und Pflanzenwelt haben die Naturfilmer Walter Echerle und Hubert Pfefferkorn in ihrem Kurzfilm 'Sommer in den Bergen' zusammengefügt. Chefkoch Rainer Freund lädt in 'Seasons herzhaft' zu 'Gefüllten Flussbarschen mit Lemonenbutter und Moorkartoffeln' ein.


----------

